
Commenting without the comments - LinuxBender
https://github.com/tessalt/echo-chamber-js
======
andrew_
This is just brilliant. Any site that has an issue with toxic comments could
really use this.

~~~
sneakernets
I could see a system similar to this working into a temp "shadowban" system,
where, if a poster starts spamming up a forum or comments section, said banned
users' posts can't be seen by anyone else but the poster, and all discussion
threads created after the "ban" by said poster are discarded, _but_ still show
up as if they were successfully posted.

This could help clean up a lot of "OH ME TOO LOL" or "first post" posters if
they're trying to get around those filters, without the user realizing he's
been banned and start retaliating.

A bit of a "12 year old" filter, if you will. :-)

------
wink
I don't get all the negativity. I read a lot of blogs where there's 90% civil
discourse and just keeping in touch with people. If you happen to have a huge
site with a lot of drive-by traffic, why not just disable comments?

------
dnlsrl
Can you please take my money?

EDIT: Wait, you're not the creator. Forgot this was not a ShowHN thread.

~~~
LinuxBender
I wish I came up with this. I've never been a fan of ecmascript, but this was
certainly an exception and endless fun.

I am however working on a server-side version that is just a simple perl cgi
that stores comments in a file named after the users IP address. That way any
browser at their location will see their message. Maybe I will put it on
github if I spend enough time to do it right.

------
andyidsinga
this is brilliant, needs some local robot code to argue..achem "converse" with
the commenter. bonus points for multiple robot personalities, misspellings and
foul language.

------
andyidsinga
okay.. still looking at this - you know you've got internet awesome when its :

a) totally "relevant" after being around 4 years

b) has 1000s of github stars and 100+ of forks :)

~~~
andyidsinga
..down voted, hmmm, that was a serious comment.

------
fold_left
This is evil, I love it

------
monksy
Someone stole HN's source?!

~~~
sneakernets
I hate to break it to ya, but...

~~~
andyidsinga
haha -- I actually opened up inspector to check hn localstorage ;) ;)

